# Can I press heat press material on a cotton terry towel?



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay, I know I can press it on there, but the question is will it stay on there through many washings and dryings. 

I'm pretty sure the answer is no, but I'm doing shirts for a swim team and just saw these blank Anvil sheared woven cotton terry towels, and wanted to make sure.

I think they probably require a different type of imprinting than heat press vinyl, but just checking.

Thanks!


----------



## ladibug21 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm thinking no because the terry fibers will puff back up after washing. Why not try a sample test on a cheap hand towel.
Angie


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The best way to find it is try it. Pre-press the towel first. I've heat pressed on polo t-shirts.


----------

